# oak barrels



## trekkerdoug (May 16, 2010)

I would like to get a new 3 gallon oak barrel. Any suggestion on a supplier or what to look for? There seems to be a wide range of prices out there.


----------



## Rock (May 16, 2010)

All depends on the type of barrel and price you want to pay.There is so many to choose from.American or french or hungarian ? Different toast levels as well.By the way what area do you live?


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

I have heard many people on many forumssay that this guys has the best barrels with usually no leaking problems at all and very good prices. Im not sure Ive ever seen that size before as its usually 20 liters(5 gallons) but heres the linky for ya!
http://www.vadaiwinebarrels.com/


----------



## trekkerdoug (May 16, 2010)

American, light toast and I am in Michigan


----------



## Wade E (May 16, 2010)

By the way, welcome to this site and glad to have you aboard. How long have you been making wine?


----------



## trekkerdoug (May 16, 2010)

Just starting to make wine but I have been making beer, hard cider and mead for about three years. I am actually looking for the barrel for the beer at this time.


----------



## Rock (May 16, 2010)

TrekkerDoug,I would try the barrel mill,they have good prices on american barrels.Also real nice people to deal with.I bought the small barrel in my avitar from them its a 15 gallon american with med toast.
http://www.thebarrelmill.com/


----------



## BarrelMan (Sep 1, 2010)

When I was a boy we had a neighbor who's granddad had stirred his whiskey with a green hickory stick, the whiskey turned out with a green tint and had a taste of hickory, at first he thought he ruined it but later he decided he liked it and that became that family's traditional whiskey, a slight green color and a hint of hickory.


----------

